# My 6 Years of Vaping



## Vapey McJuicy (29/12/17)

​
I was going to make this post in the Milestones thread.....





*Vaping Time - Milestones Reached - Good News!*​*..... but I thought screw it, 6 YEARS deserves it own fvcking thread!*

I went scratching through my old emails a few days ago and found this.





This was the order for my very 1ST vape gear. Look at the date. *27/12/2011*
An Ego-T starter kit and 3 juices (you had to specify the flavours on the comments) for 764 bucks. The kit itself looked like this:




(Photo for illustration, not my actual ones. They were chucked into the bin a long time ago. Just kidding.... I burned them  )

The Ego-T kit arrived 2 days later, on 29/12/2011. I also had my very 1st vape on that day.

Thus........ (insert drum roll here) today the 29th of December 2017, I celebrate my 6th year of vaping.



​I'm not going to bore anyone with all my hardware and juices and all from the last 6 years. What I am going to do is mention a few memories from my 1st year of vaping, basically the year 2012.

- The EGO T atomiser/mouthpiecetank was sh1t! And innovative design for its time yes, but it didn't work well and it leaked like a mother. The batteries though was solid and I used them throughout the whole year.

- There were not a lot of places to buy vape stuff from. Apart from bidorbuy there was maybe 3 of 4 online sites that you could purchase from. Mostly people selling from their houses. Of course Twisp was there (I passed) and then there was eCiggies . They have been around for quite a while now and even their website looks exactly as it did back then. (I'm not knocking their website, I have bought a sh1tload of stuff from them the 1st couple of years. And I felt they deserved a shout out. Also, they are NOT sponsoring this thread)

- The EGO T atomiser/mouthpiecetank system soon gave way to Boge LR cartomisers (ya'all newbies don't know nuthin about those, do ya?) They had to be imported nogal from the US of A, but they were the sh1t at the time. Everyone (overseas) were using them. Weird little things but they worked a treat. Google them.

- The next BIG THING for that year was clearomisers. CE4 and CE5, they were all the rage. Top coil and bottom coil. Fillable with almost 1.5 - 2ml of juice, that was like christmas. eCiggies started selling them round the middle to end of that year and I feel like those was the game changers, the blueprint for all RTA's and RDA'a to come. The CE4 was the 1st time I felt, vaping is easy, vaping is nice.

- Liqua juices. Man I went through A LOT of bottles of those. Think I tried the whole range, except the tobaccos. I could never vape tobacco juices. Green Apple and Cherry were my favourites. Vanilla was good too.

- Totally Wicked's Cherry Mentol. eCiggies once again. I bought a fair few bottles of those when they were in stock. Imported from the UK and/or US. At that stage that was my absolute favourite juice ever. Ever! Strong cherry with a strong menthol kick right in the middle. And at 18mg it kicked you, make no mistake. Man I feel like a bottle of that right now.

- Hangsen and Dekang juices. Ya'all newbies don't even know aboot those! China juices. They were really most of what ordinary vapers on a budget vaped. Cheap and readily available. Go Google them.

- Drippers, coil building and self built "mods". Only the lunatics vaped on these things! Us mere mortals were to scared or to uninformed to even try or ask about building your own coils. Drippers (vapers that dripped and built their own stuff) were like the darkish underground of vaping. You knew of them but you didn't really ask much. Leave me to my EGO kits, I'm fine thanks. They posted videos of juice shooting off home built coils like firework and coils glowing so bright you could use them as a torch to light up the night sky. We didn't ask, we just stared....

Anyhow, I'm rambling (not Rob Fisher's, my own).

Here's to 7 years of vaping. And maybe 8, 9, 10 etc....

I will close with some advice. Just some things I have found out for myself.

1) You don't need to buy EVERTHING. If you can afford it, go for it. But as soon as you buy one atty, one mod or the next best juice, there will be another better, greater, must have thing in a week's time. Use and love what you have. If it vapes, its good.

2) Vape every juice you buy. Even if you don't like it and it makes you vomit pieces of intestines, vape it! Vaping juice you do not like, only makes the juices you do like, taste so much better.

McJuicy out  

​

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 13


----------



## Rob Fisher (29/12/17)

WOW you must be one of the longest time vapers on the forum! Congrats!

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Clouds4Days (29/12/17)

Congratulations bud.
Thats just epic... 6 years... WOW!

I tried vaping in 2012 and i have to give it to you bud with what was available at the time i just couldnt quit.
So well done brother.

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Room Fogger (29/12/17)

@Vapey McJuicy , congratulations on a milestone we all wish for. May you have many more. Here's to many more happy clouds to you.

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## vicTor (29/12/17)

congrats @Vapey McJuicy 

you must have one hell of a "vape family"

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Vapey McJuicy (29/12/17)

Rob Fisher said:


> WOW you must be one of the longest time vapers on the forum! Congrats!
> View attachment 117633



Thank you Mr. @Rob Fisher !
I know there should be others that are equal to or more than me, but in the end, its vaping that is Winning!



Clouds4Days said:


> Congratulations bud.
> Thats just epic... 6 years... WOW!
> 
> I tried vaping in 2012 and i have to give it to you bud with what was available at the time i just couldnt quit.
> So well done brother.



Thank you brother @Clouds4Days !
There was not really a lot out there no! But we all started somewhere did we not.



Room Fogger said:


> @Vapey McJuicy , congratulations on a milestone we all wish for. May you have many more. Here's to many more happy clouds to you.



Thank you @Room Fogger !
Here to many more happy Clouds Bro Clouds for you tooo! Soon I hope to congratulate you also on a major milestone

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 3


----------



## Vapey McJuicy (29/12/17)

vicTor said:


> congrats @Vapey McJuicy
> 
> you must have one hell of a "vape family"



Thank you @vicTor !
Naaah, you will be surprised at how few "family members" I have left now

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Friep (29/12/17)

Congratulations on the epic milestone @Vapey McJuicy. Really enjoyed reading this.

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (29/12/17)

Congrats on the 6 years @Vapey McJuicy !

That is an epic milestone indeed!
Marvellous achievement - especially the toiling through some of that early days gear!!


I LOVED reading your post. It was superb! Although I started about 2 years after you, i do recall _some_ of the things you mentioned. That Totally Wicked Cherry Menthol juice! I remember that clearly. Hehe. Your time in vaping certainly makes you one of the longest vaping veterans here.

Big ups and wishing you all the best from here!

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Hooked (29/12/17)

@Vapey McJuicy Your post was very interesting and you've certainly seen changes in the vaping world! You might be suprised to know that Hangsen is still around - I had a slip-o'-the-finger recently on Takealot and lo and behold it appeared in my order. Price R180 for a set of 2 x 20ml bottles. If it's good - or even OK, then the price isn't too bad. You have to buy it as a set. One bottle is zero nic and one is 18mg. I haven't tried them yet!

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Hooked (29/12/17)

Vapey McJuicy said:


> ​
> I was going to make this post in the Milestones thread.....
> 
> 
> ...



Some great advice there! Thank you!

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## johan (29/12/17)

I only say congratulations out of courtesy (I'm a gentleman after all) - you make me feel like a total noob,

Reactions: Like 4 | Thanks 1


----------



## Vapey McJuicy (29/12/17)

Friep said:


> Congratulations on the epic milestone @Vapey McJuicy. Really enjoyed reading this.



Thank you @Friep !
I am glad you enjoyed it, as I did in writing it too

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Vapey McJuicy (29/12/17)

Silver said:


> Congrats on the 6 years @Vapey McJuicy !
> 
> That is an epic milestone indeed!
> Marvellous achievement - especially the toiling through some of that early days gear!!
> ...



Thank you @Silver !
You and others here are the base that steadies the vaping community in SA, at least on this forum. If I had started vaping today, the knowledge that this community is willing to share with each other, would make the journey sooo much easier!

I am very glad that my post is so well received, and if it tickles one small memory for someone from their own early vape days, then I have succeeded!
Snap for TW's Cherry Menthol juice  I miss that juice.

Return best wishes also to you for your endeavors and milestones!

VMcJ

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Friep (29/12/17)

Vapey McJuicy said:


> Thank you @Friep !
> I am glad you enjoyed it, as I did in writing it too



This thread got me thinking of a friend of mine who started selling cig a likes in 2009 he told me this electronic cigarette thing is going to be big one day. Little did he know how big and back then I just laughed and those cig a likes where terrible. But he made a buck just a shame he stopped his business before it started or our town would have had a vape shop a long time ago. 

On a side note last year when I was on holiday I was the only vaper around here now I see at least three a day.

Congratulations to you for keeping it up for six years.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Vapey McJuicy (29/12/17)

Hooked said:


> @Vapey McJuicy Your post was very interesting and you've certainly seen changes in the vaping world! You might be suprised to know that Hangsen is still around - I had a slip-o'-the-finger recently on Takealot and lo and behold it appeared in my order. Price R180 for a set of 2 x 20ml bottles. If it's good - or even OK, then the price isn't too bad. You have to buy it as a set. One bottle is zero nic and one is 18mg. I haven't tried them yet!



Thank you @Hooked !
Oooh I have seen many changes my friend. Most of them good though! Mmm, I am not surprised that Hangsen is still around, those Chinese make things that last. I wonder if it is still 2012 stock though that you bought  Hope not otherwise it will be WELL steeped! Let me know what flavours you got and how they are when you try them please!!

PS! Oh and pleasure for the advice

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Vapey McJuicy (29/12/17)

johan said:


> I only say congratulations out of courtesy (I'm a gentleman after all) - you make me feel like a total noob,



@johan , I have seem many of your written word here, and a gentleman you are indeed. But a noob, my ass! Or shall I rather say, my bottom 

Congratulations humbly accepted

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Vapey McJuicy (29/12/17)

Friep said:


> This thread got me thinking of a friend of mine who started selling cig a likes in 2009 he told me this electronic cigarette thing is going to be big one day. Little did he know how big and back then I just laughed and those cig a likes where terrible. But he made a buck just a shame he stopped his business before it started or our town would have had a vape shop a long time ago.
> 
> On a side note last year when I was on holiday I was the only vaper around here now I see at least three a day.
> 
> Congratulations to you for keeping it up for six years.



Oh man, that friend should have stuck it out if he was so convinced electronic cigarettes would be big one day. He could have been one of the grandfathers of SA vaping. Around the same time a lady at work bought one of those cig-a-likes. She puffed on it for like a day and then the next day just stuck it in the drawer. They were terrible but they started it all!

I had the exact same thing happen when I started, I didn't see another vaper in the wild for probably a year and a half.... Only when I joined ecigssa, I realised how many other people there are that vape!

Many thanks for the congratulations, I appreciate

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Friep (29/12/17)

Vapey McJuicy said:


> Oh man, that friend should have stuck it out if he was so convinced electronic cigarettes would be big one day. He could have been one of the grandfathers of SA vaping. Around the same time a lady at work bought one of those cig-a-likes. She puffed on it for like a day and then the next day just stuck it in the drawer. They were terrible but they started it all!
> 
> I had the exact same thing happen when I started, I didn't see another vaper in the wild for probably a year and a half.... Only when I joined ecigssa, I realised how many other people there are that vape!
> 
> Many thanks for the congratulations, I appreciate


On the cig a like thing actually knew a guy whou would regularly flick one out of his window after he was done with his vape break.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Hooked (30/12/17)

Vapey McJuicy said:


> Thank you @Hooked !
> Oooh I have seen many changes my friend. Most of them good though! Mmm, I am not surprised that Hangsen is still around, those Chinese make things that last. I wonder if it is still 2012 stock though that you bought  Hope not otherwise it will be WELL steeped! Let me know what flavours you got and how they are when you try them please!!
> 
> PS! Oh and pleasure for the advice



@Vapey McJuicy I ordered the Chocolate only and I'll certainly let you know what it's like. I hope that it's not 2012 stock lol. This is what it looks like now ...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Carnival (30/12/17)

Wow 6 years!!! BIG congrats to you @Vapey McJuicy

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (30/12/17)

@Hooked . As a Chinese brand, you will always find tons of detractors. The info below, which is from their website (worth a look), shows that they are not a fly by night bathtub operation. I find it hard to believe that a large company, such as Hangsen, would include dangerous chemicals in their products. They have too much to lose. In any event, the mark up on juice is so high (and the ingredients so cheap) that they would have little to gain, financially, by using inferior ingredients. They have been around since before @Vapey McJuicy started vaping. Not many can say that. On Fasttech you can buy their juice for $5 for 50ml.
P.S. I have never used or bought their juice as I DIY.


*

World’s Top E-Cig Brand since 2009

Full TPD/CLP Compliance
USP Grade Raw Materials Made in the U.S.
10 Quality Control Procedures
5 Product Testing Procedures

Product Liability Insurance
Up to 290,000 USD Insurance
Applicable to all Hangsen Products

Global Presence
Operation Centers in Europe, 
America, and China

Global R&D
1000m2 In-House Testing Lab in Europe and Asia
9 Collaborative Labs Worldwide
200+ Global R&D Staff

Global Business
Activities in over 85 countries
Yearly Production Capacity of 
Over 100,000,000 Bottles
*

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 2


----------



## Hooked (30/12/17)

Puff the Magic Dragon said:


> @Hooked . As a Chinese brand, you will always find tons of detractors. The info below, which is from their website (worth a look), shows that they are not a fly by night bathtub operation. I find it hard to believe that a large company, such as Hangsen, would include dangerous chemicals in their products. They have too much to lose. In any event, the mark up on juice is so high (and the ingredients so cheap) that they would have little to gain, financially, by using inferior ingredients. They have been around since before @Vapey McJuicy started vaping. Not many can say that. On Fasttech you can buy their juice for $5 for 50ml.
> P.S. I have never used or bought their juice as I DIY.
> 
> 
> ...



Ah interesting! Thanks for all that! And thanks for quoting Fasttech's price. Since you don't vape Hangsen, you must have looked it up just for me and I appreciate the trouble that you went to! I haven't seen negative comments about Chinese juice per se, but in one of my posts a long time ago I asked if anyone had ever bought juice from Takealot (from where I bought Hangsen) and I was told not to waste my money. However, although I read comments about juice and devices, I prefer to decide for myself. 

I've also read negative comments about TopQ, but I tried their Coffee and I love it!! I've seen negative comments about VAP3 - I've tried their Vanilla and I like it.


----------



## Hooked (30/12/17)

Hooked said:


> Ah interesting! Thanks for all that! And thanks for quoting Fasttech's price. Since you don't vape Hangsen, you must have looked it up just for me and I appreciate the trouble that you went to! I haven't seen negative comments about Chinese juice per se, but in one of my posts a long time ago I asked if anyone had ever bought juice from Takealot (from where I bought Hangsen) and I was told not to waste my money. However, although I read comments about juice and devices, I prefer to decide for myself.
> 
> I've also read negative comments about TopQ, but I tried their Coffee and I love it!! I've seen negative comments about VAP3 - I've tried their Vanilla and I like it.



@Puff the Magic Dragon 
EDIT: Furthermore, if any peeps are concerned about what goes into Chinese juice, well, I lived in China for 6 years and apparently products (in genera, not vaping-related) that are manufactured for the international market are superior to those for the local market. One thing that is *extremely important* to Chinese people is not to lose face, which of course they would if any of their international e-juices were found to have contaminants etc - as you pointed out.


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (30/12/17)

@Hooked . The one problem with Chinese juices (as with other international brands) is that there are often fake juices for sale. I know that Liqua had a huge problem with this in SA. Because some genuine Chinese liquids are cheap, people assume that they are fake. You often hear ..." if its cheap, its fake". I don't know why you would want to make a fake or clone of a juice which is already cheap, it makes no sense to me. But it happens. As I have said, I am definitely not an expert on juice, but I hate seeing companies bashed when they are making a reasonable profit.
P>S> forgot to congratulate you @Vapey McJuicy. Well done. Interesting journey!

Reactions: Like 1


----------

